# Here's A Clue As To Why Christmas Means Money



## fmdog44 (Dec 15, 2019)

From the song, "Do you hear what I hear"
"A child, a child
Shivers in the cold
Let us bring him *silver and gold*" 
That's a  wrap


----------



## Judycat (Dec 15, 2019)

If the kid is shivering in the cold, bring him a blanket and some gloves.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Dec 15, 2019)

Dude! It's just a song.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 15, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> From the song, "Do you hear what I hear"
> "Let us bring him *silver and gold*"
> That's a  wrap


For goodness sake, it's a reference to the Magi, the three kings in the Gospels who brought the infant Jesus gold & other precious gifts as a show of honor & reverence.


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2019)

You know what would have happened if the Magi had been Three Wise _Women_?

First, they would have arrived on time because they would have asked for directions instead of wandering around in the desert following a star.

Second, they would have brought practical presents like warm snuggle blankets, cute little onesies and disposable diapers.

Third, after a brief interval of "adoring", they would have settled down to cleaning the stable, finding a proper bassinette for Jesus and cooking the Holy Family a nice hot nutritious meal.  

Last, they would have packed a good, substantial picnic basket for the Holy Family to take with them on their flight into Egypt.  

If you want a job well done, get a Wise Woman to do it......


----------

